# Sticky  2nd Art Show Exercise - Sailboats/Seascape



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Let's get it rolling. I'm going to take some extra time with this one and paint it as if I want to sell it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Let's get it rolling. I'm going to take some extra time with this one and paint it as if I want to sell it.


Oh Good! Me Too. I plan to post my progress in this thread, will you be doing that also?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Sure! I don't even have an image to paint yet. I'm thinking of piecing together a sailboat heading towards the sunset with a view from the helm. That could change.:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a photo from the internet but it is sort of 'Oh Hum'. I'm going to look for something more fun to do before I start.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I found the picture I want to attempt. It will be a real challenge for me....but isn't that the most fun ones! I need to do some errands and minor chores and then I'm going to start on it. I'm planning to put it on an 18x24 canvas. It will be fun doing the bright colors in this picture.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So far, so good.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

can we submit more than 1 painting?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't see why not.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> So far, so good.


Nice start.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is what I got done today. I find the sketching part the hardest part. I think I have the potential of totally embarrassing myself with this one, but if one does not try stretching it's hard to grow. 

I have a soft ball game to go to tonight so I'm done for today.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Dick.

I am sure it will be wonderful Terry!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I meant to get on here yesterday, and got sidetracked. 

I will get started...will have to really think about this one :biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@TerryCurley I was hunting down some inspiration and found this and immediately thought of you. Isn't it beautiful?? 

My dogs will start talking before I could paint anything like it, but thought it was right up your alley. :biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

vikings - may be


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Dang it woman!!! I was getting on here to ask if it had to be a sailing ship, or a ship that used sails?? 

I was thinking a Viking ship too :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I was going to do a sunken ship next haha x


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@dickhutchings is it supposed to be a sailboat with seascape or can it be just a sailboat, or just a seascape?

:vs_smirk:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Here is my entry. The colors in the photo are so washed out, in person it is much brighter.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

leighann said:


> @TerryCurley I was hunting down some inspiration and found this and immediately thought of you. Isn't it beautiful??
> 
> My dogs will start talking before I could paint anything like it, but thought it was right up your alley. :biggrin:


seen this on levelup fb grp or so. i think its cool but too saturated everywhere hence its too busy for me to be pleasing since it doesnt really have a focal point does it?! ^^


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> Here is my entry. The colors in the photo are so washed out, in person it is much brighter.


I really really like this Susan. It gives a peaceful feeling.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

meli said:


> vikings - may be


The way you used that splash of red makes the pictures so striking. I love this one.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

abt2k15 said:


> seen this on levelup fb grp or so. i think its cool but too saturated everywhere hence its too busy for me to be pleasing since it doesnt really have a focal point does it?! ^^


I love deeply saturated colors and LeighAnn knows that so that's why she put it up there for me to see. However I do think this picture should have more blending of the colors.

I see the focal point of that painting being the sun. It is the first thing the eye catches and invites you to come into the picture and look around. It is located in a 'sweet' spot. The main subject of the painting is the boat, and the beauty of the painting is the colors. 

Hey this is fun, critiquing work that is from no-one we know so none of us has a stake in the game.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Finished this yesterday, was unaware of this challenge.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Dang it! I still haven't found the right image to paint. I know what I want, I just haven't found it yet. I will probably run out of time but that's OK. I really want to do this right.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> Here is my entry. The colors in the photo are so washed out, in person it is much brighter.


I noticed your boat is in black and white. Is that because of the photo as well?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I noticed your boat is in black and white. Is that because of the photo as well?


The outside body of the boat is black in its darkest areas but there is actually some dark browns, and dark, dark green in the net hanging off the back.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> This is what I got done today. I find the sketching part the hardest part. I think I have the potential of totally embarrassing myself with this one, but if one does not try stretching it's hard to grow.
> 
> I have a soft ball game to go to tonight so I'm done for today.


Nice drawing. I never do that, I just start painting. I may have to change that.:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I do things different depending on the painting. Most Landscapes or flowers I will just start painting, but if there is a complicated part (like an animal, person, or building up close) in the picture I will draw it in first. Far away subjects I don't bother doing that.

Anyway I changed my plans on the picture, I decided not to do the dock because it would be too difficult for me to draw the boats and buildings and I do think it would be a better picture without it. So here is what I did today. I'm done with painting for today...just need to clean my brushes.

Funny wasn't it just the other day I said I don't do WIP anymore. Oh well it's a woman's prerogative to change.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It;s turning out great Terry!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I started mine. I'm going to try to get it done by Sunday but I might not make it. This is going to be cool!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Terry and Dick, you are both off to a great start! Can't wait to see them progress.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Everyone is doing so great, and I haven't even started yet. I just haven't been able to wrap my brain around the perfect idea yet. 

I kind of want to do a watercolor...step outside my comfort zone, and if it looks like dooky, then so be it. I just don't know!!! :bash:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't stress @leighann! This is for fun! I like the idea of stepping out of the comfort zone, that's why I did a pastel painting. I may even try acrylics once we settle in Indiana. Challenges are how we grow as artists :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Maybe we can extend this to a monthly show. Some art just takes a long time. Why should we rush it. I certainly don't want to. As someone that's a working stiff, I just can't put as much time into my art as I'd like to.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe two weeks? A week seems too short but a month seems too long.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I like 2 weeks. 

I have 3 other pieces I'm trying to get finished, which is unusual for me, but two of them have a home, so I'm anxious to finish them. :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll try with 2 weeks.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm good with having the challenge last two weeks. I have many pictures on my to do list.

This is what I got done today. I need to do a lot of work on the reflections in the water so please ignore that.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Terry, this is looking very, very nice! Love the colors!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I started mine. I'm going to try to get it done by Sunday but I might not make it. This is going to be cool!


I miss this. I made a mess of it last night but I have a plan.







This is what I'm after and I won't be satisfied until I learn to create a cloud like this.
*Hünten, Franz Johann Wilhelm -   Shipping on the Bosphorus off the Turkish coast 1869*


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like you are getting pretty close to your goal on those clouds Dick. I have no doubt you will get it exactly the way you want it. I marvel how quickly you have picked up on painting techniques. It took me well over a year of painting to get anywhere close to what you already are doing in a couple of months.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

If you could only see what I did last night. Not!! I have to remember to start an abstract of some kind if I'm going to have my wife painting with me. It's just too distracting and I need my full attention on color mixing and brush strokes. Lesson learned, I now have orange clouds.

I like the way these clouds seem to be boiling and that's the part I'm struggling with. I feel like if I can duplicate these clouds precisely, I'll leap ahead of my current abilities. I don't even care about the ship or any of the other parts of the scene. I'm just going to duplicate these clouds. It may be my only contribution to this thread.:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is what I got done today. It's an 18x24 canvas. I'd like to say I'm finished but I know better, there is always something that needs tweaking. I'd appreciate it if you help me find what that something is.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

This one ended up with purple sails. Ergo, I call it Purple Sails. ;-)


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Looks like you are getting pretty close to your goal on those clouds Dick. I have no doubt you will get it exactly the way you want it. I marvel how quickly you have picked up on painting techniques. It took me well over a year of painting to get anywhere close to what you already are doing in a couple of months.


I can't do it. I'm not an artist! I painted over the cloud on the left last night after fruitless hours trying to get it. I'm not giving up though. Can anyone offer some tips for getting this right?


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> I can't do it. I'm not an artist! I painted over the cloud on the left last night after fruitless hours trying to get it. I'm not giving up though. Can anyone offer some tips for getting this right?


Dick, I'm with you. I want to paint perfect clouds. And I intend to, but I'm still in full-on learning more with watercolor. I wish you good fortune, so that you can likewise teach me how to do it when i get good enough to go for something other than a classic wet-paper streaky sky.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I can't do it. I'm not an artist! I painted over the cloud on the left last night after fruitless hours trying to get it. I'm not giving up though. Can anyone offer some tips for getting this right?


I don't know how to get the clouds just right, but I have a different philosophy than you when it comes to these things. I honestly don't care if it matches the photo just as long as it looks good on my painting. That's why I always cringe a little when someone asks to see the reference photo. A Xerox machine can match a photo -- what fun is that? You are being very hard on yourself, if you get things perfect after painting for only a couple of months you would be a super genius instead of a super moderator --- besides I do think it's pretty darn close to perfect.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I can't help it Terry. I just hate when I can't do something that I want to do. The reason I wanted to paint this one in particular is that it spoke to me. The clouds are a big part of the attraction. Like I said, I already painted over it so I'll be starting fresh next time. I'm going to try some things on acrylic paper to see if I can match it before I start again. The clouds don't have be a photographic representation, stroke for stroke, I ain't going for that. I just want the ability to paint a cloud like that and the fact that I'm finding it so difficult tells me I have a lot to learn from this exercise. Something of great value to me.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks like I had the technique down but I used it on tree!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Dick you are so funny. 

The way you are going you have a great future as an art forger. :devil:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Well, I still haven't even picked up a brush yet. Tomorrow hopefully. 

Everyone has got so far, and I STILL haven't started. I had some pieces to finish up and I got three out of four down, so more time for me to totally mess up a watercolor :biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

This is as good as it gets.

I had thought about doing some type of Zentangle scene, but I haven't sketched anything in a while, and my skills are zilch, so it's not that good.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Not that bad either LeighAnn. Pretty scary wave you have there. I think the boat is well done.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm glad I have another week to work on this. I'm having a lot of fun with it though and I can't wait to see it finished. I have some crazy ideas.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I'm glad I have another week to work on this. I'm having a lot of fun with it though and I can't wait to see it finished. I have some crazy ideas.


I love the style of your paintings! You are a born artist to be sure.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I haven't had a lot of time to paint lately but I changed my boat a little and I'm still working on it. I haven't even started working on the water. Maybe I'll get it done this week, maybe not. I'm having fun with it. I have to completely paint out the sail and try again.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I called this a sloop, then a kind fellow at G+ pointed out that a sloop has one foresail. This is, in fact, a cutter, and completes my spring 2016 nautical trilogy.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Gorgeous BB!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Love the sails and the rigging.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I haven't had a lot of time to paint lately but I changed my boat a little and I'm still working on it. I haven't even started working on the water. Maybe I'll get it done this week, maybe not. I'm having fun with it. I have to completely paint out the sail and try again.


You are doing a great piece there. 

I have an idea, maybe what we should do is instead of having 1st, 2nd, 3rd Challenge etc, we should make it 'Selfportrait Challenge', 'Sea/boat Challenge' and then leave the threads open forever instead of closing them after two weeks.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

From my standpoint, that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@bbbaldie & @dickhutchings your paintings are really nice. I'm anxious to see what the next challenge will be. :biggrin:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> Love the sails and the rigging.


Thanks, watercolor + ink is my future, I believe. I've been creating two mixed media or 100% watercolor pieces lately for every ink drawing, I was 100% ink for almost forty years!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love watercolors, but I'm not very good so far, but I haven't given up yet!!!:devil:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I tweeked it a bit and took a much better photo of it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Well done!


Thank you Dick! I had a lot of fun doing it, I'm sure I will visit seascapes again. Can't get any reference photos of the ocean in Indiana however. :biggrin: This one came from the internet.

Where is yours? Did I miss it?

Does Monday start a new challenge? Any ideas what it will be?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love it @Susan Mulno :biggrin:

Ready for the next challenge!!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you @leighann! :vs-kiss:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

My sailboat may never be done, can't seem to find any time lately and the more I paint the more I want to do better. Oh well, on to the next challenge. Pick something!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I don't know @dickhutchings !!! It needs to be something that can be done in all mediums, since we have such an eclectic bunch right now. 

:wink::wink:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think that it was the case from the beginning. I usually paint but I did my self portrait in pencil. 

Ideas?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Mountain scene with a barn?

Or underwater scene? 

Or flowers?

Or flowering tree? 

Etc....etc....


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

What about Tree of Life?? @Susan Mulno @dickhutchings

I'll get on Pinterest and see if I get any ideas


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Here's some ideas...

An Owl, Steampunk

April is Autism Awareness month, so that's a thought


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Since it is spring, want to do some spring flowers, tulips or daffodils or such?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I can go with spring flowers.. @dickhutchings???


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like spring flowers. Haven't painted a single flower yet so that will be fun for me.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> I like spring flowers. Haven't painted a single flower yet so that will be fun for me.


Make this official, and I'll actually play this time. You just happened to catch me in my nautical phase last time. ;-)


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

bbbaldie said:


> Make this official, and I'll actually play this time. You just happened to catch me in my nautical phase last time. ;-)


Will do. Is everyone in agreement?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Sure wish we could get more participants...maybe I'll start advertising :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah we need more participants. I love the idea of this challenge, wish I had the time to start it now but I need to work on my lion. We leave for the cruise on Saturday 4/23. I will participate in this after the cruise if the challenge is left open.

I did some paintings of Iris and they sold fairly quickly. I think I will pick Iris again.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@TerryCurley where r u cruising too??


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Finally got "motivated" last night and got a little more done on my sailboat painting. I'm going to continue working on it but here's where it is now.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is a nice boat! I like it!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Susan but that's just the beginning of my boat. I plan to add a lot of detail to it but first I need to start my spring flower painting so I don't get too far behind. I'm glad we're doing this.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Coming along nicely :biggrin:


----------



## Langston (May 24, 2021)

Very nice work everyone !!


----------

